# Huge Blue Ram spawn



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a 3 week old spawn of blue rams that I moved to a larger tank tonight.  I knew it was a big spawn, but I counted them approx. as they were in the net (scoop by scoop) In the end I figure I have 150 of them  

At this rate I will have to use my 65g tank to grow them all out.

I did pull the eggs to hatch them as my pair eat their eggs. Whe they frist went free swimming my microworms were not producing well and I had to use bbs from day 2 so many died off.

I just wonder where my female ram puts soooo many eggs. She isn't all that big!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Amazing! Congrats to you! 

How big are ram fry when born usually??


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks! 

New free swimmers are about 1/2 the size of a new guppy or just slightly larger than a betta fry.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wooo! Any special care when pulling the eggs? Or do you wait till they are free swimming? 
I shoulda asked you that before but i just thought of it now. lol. 

I think that is so neat! You'll have to get out the web cam and get some shots! ^^


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Web cam cord won't reach that tank. Sorry no pic, not sure it would even get them till much bigger.

When I pull the eggs I use hydrogen peroxide to hatch out, heater and an airstone. Easy really. I only use the peroxide till they are wigglers, but an angel breeder who told me to use HP rather than meth blue uses it till they free swim.(on angels)


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Interesting, HP.. what purpose does it have, just an anti-fungal thing? 

Congrats on the spawn!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

HP works as an anti fungal. When it breaks down it adds air and water back in. It doesn't do a whole lot if they have started to fungus, and sometimes the white eggs will start to develop a bit of fungus, but it is cheap, easy to find and the eggs do hatch. Meth blue is messy and I hatch most of the eggs in the living room with a rug....no way was I going meth blue!

When you add the HP you will see tiny bubbles of air on the eggs....guess it gives them an added oxygen boost.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

where do you buy HP?


----------



## Cliff Dweller (Mar 15, 2006)

Hydrogen Peroxide is readily available in any drug store/pharmacy/grocery perhaps even corner store. HP is a common bathroom/first aid staple. in human use just pour a small amount on a wound to clean it out (watch it foam) LOL! It is completely painless. In doggie use, a thimble full or so will usually cause the dog to safely empty the contents of it's stomach, handy if the little darlings eat up something they shouldn't have. 
I've also heard it can be used to combat algae in fishie applications. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Never used it for algae...I have BN plecos in every tank 

Meth blue is often used to hatch out eggs, but can be expensive and hard to find. (not sure if it is getting banned in Canada or not ?) It stains if you get it on rugs etc and your silicone and airline will stay blue  I use peroxide and have for about 3 years with rams, angels and apisto eggs. Some of the first ones I've used it on are parents now so I don't think it causes any problems for the fish....I used it on advise from an angel breeder and was amazed it works.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

What where your dosage? Was it 1 oz per 10G or 1 oz per 20G?
Also, did you it dose daily with water change?
I've heard of it being used as a bath for eggs but not permanently though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I use a cap of HP(approx 3 mls) in my 5g tank every 12 hours, but only while they are eggs. HP dissipates after about 12 hours and there is no need to remove it like meth blue. I still do w/c on wigglers, but you don't have to get the blue out and you can see what is happening.


----------



## TheoryOfAJayman (Jun 8, 2006)

So when are these fry going to be ready for sale?? I'd love to get a nice group and try breeding them myself. One of my favorite fishies ....


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

nightowl1350 said:


> Never used it for algae...I have BN plecos in every tank
> 
> Meth blue is often used to hatch out eggs, but can be expensive and hard to find. (not sure if it is getting banned in Canada or not ?) It stains if you get it on rugs etc and your silicone and airline will stay blue  I use peroxide and have for about 3 years with rams, angels and apisto eggs. Some of the first ones I've used it on are parents now so I don't think it causes any problems for the fish....I used it on advise from an angel breeder and was amazed it works.


Methilyne and malachite should be banned- among many other carcinogenic medications. Theyre messy and toxic and there are alternatives that work just as well.

Hydrogen peroxide for example 

I wasn't familiar with this. I'll have to put some in my 20G next time they spawn. Anyone got the exact dosage? (Taking into consideration the concentration of HP to water in the bottle)... usually like 1-5%

Or maybe I'll just hatch my next spawn ghetto style in a small rubbermaid with a sponge filter lmao.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

are these babies for sale yet? or have i missed the boat?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

They are just about sexable now. LOL Chickenballz picked some up a few weeks ago as he didn't care about getting pairs.

They should hit the for sale section in a few weeks.  Still have over 100 left.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pablo I use the 3% HP (drugstore brand) and use a cap every 12 hours in a 5g tank. 1 cap is about 3.5 mls. I use it for my angels ,blue rams and apisto eggs (Dang my egg eating cichlids) when I pull them. Only fish in my house that doesn't eat their eggs are my BN plecos.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Methilyne and malachite should be banned- among many other carcinogenic medications. Theyre messy and toxic and there are alternatives that work just as well.
> 
> Hydrogen peroxide for example
> 
> ...


We use things just as carcinogenic as fish meds in our everyday life, such as laundry products and cleaning products. It isn't law in Canada to print on a label if its a carcinogen. Most of the fish companies don't bother to change the label (like larger companies do) on their product, so they just leave the carcinogen warning on so they can ship world wide and save some $$$.


----------



## westsidediscus (Aug 24, 2006)

what percent of hp on the bottle and how much do you add to the water what ratio?
please let me know thanks 
marc 
[email protected]


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Westside.....The HP is the 3% solution (cheap drug store brand) and I use a cap (approx 3 mls) in a 5 g every 12 hours till they are wigglers.


I am starting to sell off this spawn, but am still having a hard time telling sexes.......now that the huge male is out of the tank the others may just start to let me know who are the rest of the guys.


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Hydrogen Peroxide? Thanks for the info, will use it when I try to hatch out the latest Silver Dollar Eggs. I have a pair in a hundred gallon tank that lays all the time and feed the other fish in the tank. Figure I might try hatching out some of the eggs if I can get them.

How much HP do you add per gallon of water?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I use about 3 mls every 12 hours in a 5g tank. The 3% solution sold at any drugstore will do. Easier to find than meth blue and you don't need to do the w/c to remove it. It is also clear so you can see the eggs.

Good luck with the silver dollars


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. And I hope they hatch.


----------

